# Zama C1Q M36 Carb



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

This carb is on a McCullogh 3200 Chainsaw. The saw will start if I hold the throttle wide open. Once started I try to adjust the high speed needle. I have to close the needle to get the saw to run good. The carb is obviously over fueling. Can this be a float level set to high? What other things could cause this problem? I have dissasembled the carb and put a new gasket kit in. I checked the float level when it was open, It checked ok.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Metering arm set to high.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Or, the diaphragm was installed first. Diaphragm should be on top of metering chamber gasket.
Or, foreign matter holding needle valve open, but would then have a symptom of flooding when up when unit is turned off, or leaking from intake/exhaust, spewing fuel from muffler on attempted re-start or fouling the plug and then won't start.
Or, inlet needle valve viton tip is shot.

P.S. I've had 2 or 3 Zama carbs. come in recently with welch plugs having come out, which cover the progression holes in the venturi from the metering chamber side. Found them floating around under the diaphragm, kinda hard to miss though!


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

rkdoc have you got the 3200 running ? 

thanks 
calvin


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

The 3200 is running. I adjusted the metering arm level.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think there are a lot of saws, trimmers and other small equipment end up in the dumpster because a new carb kit was installed and didn't help the original problem or made it worse because of the metering arm. There should be some sort of notice in the kit to inform the DIY about the metering arm. I always suggest using the old one unless it is very worn since it has the correct height setting. If the notice was in the kit it would save a lot of usable equipment. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## cev1x (Dec 14, 2008)

*mac 3200 chainsaw*

i have this saw ,and it starts good , but i need to have the choke on in order to run it at high speed in order to use the saw. what is the right carb adjustment, or should i look into a rebuilt kit?doesnt look like much.is there much to putting a new kit in?


----------



## jmccormick (Nov 25, 2002)

Just a quik note guys I had some issues with my zama carb oon the mac3200 and I associated it with the ethonol in the gas so I rebuilt it and it still wouldnt run right I did use zama's guide to setting the metering valve. It turned out to be the main metering nozzle was gummed up as I couldnt even press the primer bulb more then 2 times so after spraying it with carb cleaner and without knowing used air as well and reasembled. Now it wont start at all. After reading the tech info on Zama's site found that blowing compessed air into the valve ruins it and its pretty much a non sevicable item carb is ruined.
I payed 14 bucks for the rebuild kit. now because I messed up the valve I need a new carb but found a brand new C1Q-M36 carb on e-bay for 20 bucks only if I had known LOL....


----------

